# Patterning a shotgun.Help!



## ksfowler166 (Oct 2, 2011)

I have some questions about patterning a shotgun.1.How do you tell if a pattern is effective or is better or worst than other patterns?There is a big difference between a teal and a canadian goose.2.So how do you know if the pattern is effective for a specis if you can use that shot size for different specis?3.At what ranges should I even bother patterning a certain choke or shot size?Like shooting BB's at 30yd's or a full choke at 30yd's. :help: I need a little direction any info would help.Thank you.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Patterning should be done at the distances that you normally shoot at . Ideally, it should be done for each load and each choke that you use for a particular kind of shooting. 
Classic patterning is done at 40 yards. (I pattern my Upland shotguns at 30 yards and my .410s at 25yds.)
You want the pattern to be evenly distributed with no areas of clumped shot, no holes larger than the game for which the load is intended. The idea behind patterning is to find a load that will be as described. 
Patterning a particular load/choke combination should involve firing a number of shots, each at a fresh piece of paper (48" wide paper sheet for 40 yard patterns), and then counting the pellets on each - the paper should have concentric circles drawn onto it 21" and 30" wide. You count the total number of pellets in each area and then average the shots. Most times I just draw a 30" circle and count the number of pellets in it. Patterns are normally described in terms of percentages. A good full choke pattern, ideally, will put 75% of its pellets into that 30" circle at 40 yards. Obviously, you have to know how many pellets are in the load; there are charts for that data.

If it sounds like patterning is a pain and more than a bit tedious - and can use up quite a few shells - it is all of that.

A great book about patterning is Bob Brister's "Shotgunning: The Art and Science".
A helpful link with expected percentages for different chokes: http://www.chuckhawks.com/shotgun_chokes.htm

Pete


----------



## ksfowler166 (Oct 2, 2011)

I have a question, I finally patterned my shotgun a Remimgton 11-87 with upland loads ie #6-#4.Thing is none of the shells in any choketube did bad.The #6 was clumped a little but still had a ok shot distribution.None of the shell/choke combos did anything unusual for that combo.Meaning the shots with the full choke at 30yd was tight and at 40yd the ic was loseing some pattern.Same with the #6 shot at 40yd it was loseing its pattern.So I am confused did I just get lucky and have a gun that patterns good with everything, did I do something wrong in patterning?This was my first time patterning a gun so my guesse at what was good could be wrong.Any ideas?


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

No....it doesn't seem that you did anything wrong. Modern shotshells in modern guns with modern chokes generally produce even, acceptable patterns. How many shells did you fire at each distance and with each choke?
i usually shoot three (five is the benchmark but I am lazy and patterning is boring). 
What percentages did you have for each? Counting the shot holes is tedious but gives you a better understanding of what the gun has done. It is surprising to find that a patterning sheet with what appears to be a good and full pattern has only 50% of the shot on the paper.
There are 253 #6 shot in 1 1/8oz; there are 152 #4s. How many holes were there?
Pete


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

Pattern the gun at the same distance most of your shots for each species has been.Depending on those distances you should already have a good idea as to which choke and loads should perform best.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Mackinbitty's

Yes you tube and the internet is a good source for info. But it is not 100% accurate. Almost all the guns today are mass produced. Along with the choke tubes and shells. This means that there could be mistakes or minimum differences.....ie if a choke you bought was supposed to have a .035 constriction and when you measure it could be at a .037. Now this may not seem like a big difference but it could cause holes in your pattern. The same goes with a barrel of a 12 ga. should measure .729 inches....when it could measure .731 inches. Again not a huge difference but could make your choke/shell combo not perform the way you want it to.

So to find the right combo of shell/choke for your gun you are using. You need to pattern it. Also seeing how your gun performs give you confidence. It will also make you realize that those 100 yard shots people brag about with the new chokes and loads for snow geese are either BS or spot on with your weapon, choke, and shell of choice.

Another thing.... If you believe everything you read or see on the internet.... I got some ocean front property to sell you in Arizona. oke:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> I have had different shot guns over the years and i had a mossberg 835 where a full choke at 30 yards patterned with a general pellet diameter of 30 inches with 3 shot. Would i have ever guessed that...No. But as long as you understand the logistics of the patterning, choke tube labels are really just a guideline. Use what ever choke tube works best with the load you want to use and it doesnt matter what the choke is labeled and stick with the same choke and load and you will always know what your pattern is.


This is exactly why you should pattern every gun you tend to use at least once! Or if you are switching ammo.

But yes I agree that you can go to you tube and search "how to pattern a shot gun" and then watch the video. This will give you the idea of how to pattern it. But this does not mean how your gun will perform.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

> i had a mossberg 835 where a full choke at 30 yards patterned with a general pellet diameter of 30 inches with 3 shot. Would i have ever guessed that...No. But as long as you understand


Actually, yes....I would have guessed that. Rather, if a person asks me what sort of pattern size they should expect from a FC'd gun at thirty yards, I always say "30 inches". One inch a yard is the textbook rate of spread for a FC, regardless of the shotgun or the shot size or the gauge.
Pete


----------

